# I need info on an old savage sporter



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

My neighbor was doing some work for an older guy and found a couple of old rifles he had stored. Told him he could have them if he wanted them. The one he has is an old savage 22 long. It has a pop out clip. Dont have my camera or i'd post a picture. It has " Patented Nov. 28, 1905, Sept. 7, 1915, Sept 4 1917, Nov. 20, 1917 ". Serial number 52415. The barrell has quite a bit of rust on it and the stock is scratched a bit too. Anybody got any info about this model that they'd like to share? I'm not looking to sell this gun for him. Just would like to know more about it. Send me a PM, if you would.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

The only thing I can tell you is that modern ammo is probably to hot for it, I had a older Remington falling block 22(before my house was broken into ) took it to a gunshop to try and find out exactly how old it was, the owner told me it was probably made between 1900-1910, it was a great little gun and very accurate, problem was the shells would kick out themselves when I shot it...this was a single shot rifle owner of the shop said that ammo is made hotter today(early 90s at the time) than it was back then, he suggested I use CB caps if I wanted to shoot it.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Traded him about $50 worth of Bass stuff for the rifle yesterday. I dont plan on shooting it. Thought it might be a good collection item. I'll take it to the next gunshow in my area and see what its worth and what i can find out about it. Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Here's a couple pictures of the gun.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Yep I would just try and clean her up a bit, then put her in the safe as a conversation piece.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

What should i use to try to clean the trigger and clip area? I'm not a hunter and know very little about gun care.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Use 0000 stell wool and a light oil. I use marvel mystery oil or pneumatic tool oil for getting rust off gun parts. The 0000 steel wool will not remove the finish unless you scrub it WAY too hard. If you just oil the steel wool and rub the rust it will eventually come off and leave bare metal or finish if there is any left. You can then use a felt wheel on a dremel tool to polish it or (and I don't advise this with an old gun) get it reblued. 

It looks like a great piece Chaunc. Do your research before you try and clean it so you don't ruin any more finish. 

Huntinbull


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks Bill. I already used a light oil to try to clean some of it off. I'll get the steelwool and give it a go.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Is it just me or does the picture of the rifle look like a couple of teenagers going to a dance or sometihng?


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

man, don,t use rem oil in the green and yellow spray can. over a period of time it will build up a layer of sticky cristel film. and i think they don,t make 22 longs any more, if u go to shot it cautious, i,m not sure but 22 long rifles is a smaller size than the longs


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

chadwimc said:


> Is it just me or does the picture of the rifle look like a couple of teenagers going to a dance or sometihng?


Originally there was a pic of the rifle there..how it changed is beyond me.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Originally there was a pic of the rifle there..how it changed is beyond me.


The gremlins are at it again. Maybe the rifle is for keeping young men away from the daughters LOL!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Toxic said:


> The gremlins are at it again. Maybe the rifle is for keeping young men away from the daughters LOL!


That would be a good place to start anyway


----------

